# Unthrifty doe



## Willowcreek (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey y'all! I'm new to this group but could use some advice. I have a 2 yr old ff doe that has a rough dull coat, slightly thin (prob from being in milk), and just in general isn't thriving like my other girls. Eyelids are a light to med pink, has been dewormed with moxidectin, copper bolused, selenium given, eats 2 cups of black oil sunflower seeds, 1.75 c 16% custom mix dairy goat feed, free choice hay and water, baking soda and goat mineral. What would y'all suggest to bring this girl up to her true potential?


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Is the hay alfalfa? The other feeds she is getting sound good. Goats are browsers and alfalfa is the most like a goats natural "browse" diet that you can buy easily. It has lots of nutrients, particularly calcium that goats need to make milk and the protein in alfalfa is easily digested. I have found that my goats will make milk and look sleek as long as they have alfalfa or browse, even in the absence of grain/pelleted ration.


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

How much is she milking, and how many times per day? Under 2 cups of grain doesn't sound like enough to keep her weight in while milking. 

And a good alfalfa hay as mentioned above will do wonders if she doesn't already get fed alfalfa.


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 31, 2013)

I feed alfalfa pellets to my milkers, there's less waste and its more concentrated. Calf manna put the weight on my thin doe, and beet pulp. Have a fecal done, she might need a different wormer. 

I agree on more than 2 cups a day, my 100lb ff gets 4 cups a day and I might need to increase that...


----------



## Willowcreek (Jul 2, 2014)

She does have a large pasture for browse and there is alfalfa pellets mixed into her grain ration. The hay that is out free choice is Timothy as alfalfa is a rare find around here. I've been increasing her grain slowly and continue to do so. She is not currently being milked because her twins are still on her. Thanks for all your advice. I have a call into our vet for fecals and am on a search for alfalfa now. Will the alfalfa be beneficial to the dry doe that she is with or best to keep it away from her?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

It won't hurt the dry doe, but she doesn't have to have it.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Over feeding BOSS can cause issues. Cut that back to 1/2 cup and increase other feed. 

Beet pulp. 

Peanut butter sandwich daily. (start with 1/4 and build up over several days)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Rose said:


> Over feeding BOSS can cause issues. Cut that back to 1/2 cup and increase other feed.
> 
> Beet pulp.
> 
> Peanut butter sandwich daily. (start with 1/4 and build up over several days)


What issues can too much BOSS cause? How much beet pulp should be fed?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

What some are seeing is that too much BOSS leads to hair issues that mimic Copper deficiency, including the 'fishtail.'

I'd start mixing in 1/4 c beet pulp till they get used to it. Wouldn't go over 1 cup per feeding, and that's MIXED IN with adequate feed. I don't think she's getting enough of the dairy feed.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

A goats diet should not go much over 5% fat. BOSS is well above that, so giving a large amount will kill the good gut bacteria and digestion effeciency decreases.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

dragonlair said:


> A goats diet should not go much over 5% fat. BOSS is well above that, so giving a large amount will kill the good gut bacteria and digestion effeciency decreases.


Even if you're trying to put weight on you shouldn't go over the 5%?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

No Rachel~ you should not exceed 5% because a high fat environment in the rumen kills off the fiber digesting organisms making their most important source of nutrition unavailable.
No one has mentioned minerals in this issue. Most skin and coat issues are mineral deficiencies. She needs a high quality- low salt- chelated mineral mix put out fresh daily in small amounts to remain palatable. 
Zinc is responsible for the formation of ever skin and hair cell. If your animal is lacking zinc even in the best of health otherwise you will have coat issues.
There is a great product called Replamin that can help these issues and boost immune function as well. 
Lee


----------



## Willowcreek (Jul 2, 2014)

Good to know on the BOSS, thank you all do much!


----------



## Willowcreek (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh and the peanut butter sandwich lol! Love that


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

buckrun said:


> No Rachel~ you should not exceed 5% because a high fat environment in the rumen kills off the fiber digesting organisms making their most important source of nutrition unavailable.
> Lee


I'm not doubting you guys, but do you know any studies or places I can read up on this? I like reading these things. I just can't believe I've missed this major bit of info all these years. Want to read up all I can on it!


----------



## Willowcreek (Jul 2, 2014)

I do have the replamin and she hates the taste of it! Any suggestions on administering? And what dosage do you use?


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

Use the dosing gun Jeffers, and even Tractor Supply, sells for Replamin Gel tubes.
I use the Replamin Gel Plus, dose is 5 cc per adult goat per week.
3Cc for minis.


----------



## WildflowerFarm (Apr 21, 2013)

If you have any idea how much her kids are still drinking, a general grain to milk ratio is 1 lb. of grain to 3 lbs. of milk.


----------

